# Solved: AMD Driver Installation failed - Cannot Download 404 Error



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I just recently uninstalled my AMD drivers along with catalyst. I then went into safe mode and used driver sweeper to insure that all drivers were gone. I restarted and my attempts to download greet me with an error message saying "Download Failed: HTTP 404" I honestly have no idea what to do now, I went into device manager and there are yellow signs next to my graphics cards (Crossfire ati radeon 5800 series cards) I'm at a total loss I've been all over google and this forum is my last hope.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What browser are you using? Try a different browser such as Firefox or Chrome. Also ensure your firewall is not blocking the download.

I also assume you are downloading from the AMD website: http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

404 means the web page doesn't exist. Find a new place to download.


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried Internet explorer and firefox to no avail. I can download amddriverinstaller to my desktop but when I open it and press download the 404 error continues to pop up. Yes I do use the amd website.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Don't use the AMD Driver Installer or the Auto Detect/Auto Install.

Download the full driver from the link I posted above.


----------



## Yorio (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks man that worked. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad it worked :up:


----------

